# [Risolto] [Kde,hal]Niente rimozione sicura senza pmount?

## ReDirEct__

Salve a tutti... ho notato una cosa strana... senza pmount ne la rimozione sicura usb, ne l'espulsione dei cd funziona (per i cd devo prima smontarli e poi posso espellerli).

Da utente root funziona tutto... ma da utente normale no. E' un bug di KDE/hal/dbus o c'è un modo (senza dover impostare regole di udev) per poter espllere e rimuovere in modo sicuro le periferiche di memorizzazione anche da utente?Last edited by ReDirEct__ on Sun Jul 15, 2007 5:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kind_of_blue

veramente senza pmount io faccio tutto correttamente.

C'è una serie di thread sull'argomento

[edito]

prova a controllare i gruppi a cui fa parte il tuo utente ... per esempio disk, plugdev, cdrom ... etc

magari è solo quello

----------

## ReDirEct__

I gruppi stanno a posto... ma tu usi kde o gnome? Non ho mai avuto questo problema prima... ma considera che questa Ã¨ un'installazione fresca di gentoo...

----------

## noice

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-528419-highlight-chiavetta+usb.html

----------

## Kind_of_blue

uso kde

----------

## ReDirEct__

 *noice wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-528419-highlight-chiavetta+usb.html

 

Ti ringrazio per la segnalazione... non ero riuscito a trovare granchï¿½... Non so se ï¿½ un bug del kde mounter helper ma se non ï¿½ una segnalazione giï¿½ a perta la apro io.

In quel modo ho risolto anche l'espulzione dei dvd/cd montati modificando il relativo media_eject nella stessa cartella  :Very Happy: . 

Taggo risolto e alla prossima.

Grazie a tutti  :Smile: .

----------

## crisandbea

 *ReDirEct__ wrote:*   

>  *noice wrote:*   https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-528419-highlight-chiavetta+usb.html 
> 
> Ti ringrazio per la segnalazione... non ero riuscito a trovare granchï¿½... Non so se ï¿½ un bug del kde mounter helper ma se non ï¿½ una segnalazione giï¿½ a perta la apro io.
> 
> In quel modo ho risolto anche l'espulzione dei dvd/cd montati modificando il relativo media_eject nella stessa cartella . 
> ...

 

potresti scrivere le modifiche che ha apportato al file  

```
media_safelyremove.desktop
```

  almeno cosi se un altro utente ha lo 

stesso problema risolve senza aprire un post nuovo.

ciauz

----------

## ReDirEct__

Certo  :Smile: ... ma pensavo che il link alla discussione dove avevano risolto bastasse... comunque.

Per far funzionare la rimozione sicura senza dover usare pmount, ho modificato la riga "Exec=" del file:

```
/usr/kde/3.5/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/media_safelyremove.desktop
```

da:

```
Exec=kio_media_mounthelper -s %u
```

a:

```
Exec=kio_media_mounthelper -u %u && kio_media_mounthelper -e %u
```

La riga si trova in fondo al file.

Per far funzionare l'eject dei cdrom (che neanche quello funzionava) ho fatto la stessa modifica al file:

```
/usr/kde/3.5/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/media_eject.desktop
```

Spero sia di aiuto... ciao ciao

----------

## bandreabis

Credo che in:

```
/usr/kde/3.5/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/media_safelyremove.desktop
```

basti inserire:

```
Exec=kio_media_mounthelper -u %u
```

Almeno da me funzia ottimamente così, ora pure senza pmount...

PS. senza pmount per smontare il CD non funziona il tasto sul device per smontare ed espellere... ma sicuramente ci sarà da modificare qualche altro file.

----------

## noice

in questo modo la rimozione della chiavetta effettivamente funziona (ho visto anche qui) anche se poi esce un piccolo errore di "cannot remove directory"..

----------

## ReDirEct__

Con le modifiche apportate ai file come ho detto prima a me funziona tutto egreggiamente... l'opzione -e in effetti potrebbe anche essere omessa... alla fine serve per "espellere" il device USB  :Very Happy: .... cosÃ¬ scompare anche l'icona...

Per sbloccare il tasto del cdrom basta che modifichi il file /etc/sysctl.conf aggiungendo alla fine del file questo:

```
dev.cdrom.lock=0
```

Riavvii il pc e il tasto dovrebbe funzionare   :Smile: .

----------

## bandreabis

 *ReDirEct__ wrote:*   

> Con le modifiche apportate ai file come ho detto prima a me funziona tutto egreggiamente... l'opzione -e in effetti potrebbe anche essere omessa... alla fine serve per "espellere" il device USB .... cosÃ¬ scompare anche l'icona...
> 
> Per sbloccare il tasto del cdrom basta che modifichi il file /etc/sysctl.conf aggiungendo alla fine del file questo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Danke!

Stasera mi ci metto.   :Razz: 

PS. infatti a me non piace che l'icona scompaia.... voglio essere in grado di rimontare la penna se voglio senza dover togliere e reinserire.

----------

## bandreabis

Ho trovato questo 

```
/etc/sysctl.conf
```

con l'apostrofo ed è vuoto.

E' lui?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> con l'apostrofo ed è vuoto. E' lui?

 

no di sicuro perchè è senza apostrofo.

----------

## bandreabis

A parte che sono un pirla (e non vi dico perchè  :Shocked:  , ma ho trovato il file indicato da ReDirEct__) cosa è quel file con    :Question: 

```
# slocate sysctl.conf

/usr/share/doc/procps-3.2.7/sysctl.conf.bz2

/usr/share/man/man5/sysctl.conf.5.bz2

/etc/sysctl.conf

/etc/sysctl.conf
```

----------

## !equilibrium

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> /etc/sysctl.conf

 

è sicuramente il risultato di qualche comando shell lanciato male (es.: "vi /etc/sysctrl" con un dito che è scivolato sul carattere [ ' ] prima di dare enter  :Wink:  ).

eliminalo pure.

----------

## bandreabis

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   /etc/sysctl.conf 
> 
> è sicuramente il risultato di qualche comando shell lanciato male (es.: "vi /etc/sysctrl" con un dito che è scivolato sul carattere [ ' ] prima di dare enter  ).
> 
> eliminalo pure.

 

Sono andato OT, e me ne scuso. Ora provo a riavviare.

OK, funziona.   :Very Happy: 

----------

